# Nip/Tuck



## poddygirl (Oct 31, 2007)

What did everyone think of the season premiere last night? While it wasn't at all what I was expecting I really liked it and think it will push the show in a new direction. The whole art-imitating-life concept with Heart 'N Scapels was great. And it looks like *lots* of celebrity walkons this season - did you catch Tiffany Pollard ("New York")??


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2007)

I only saw part of it.  I have to watch the whole episode.  I have been looking forward to the show coming back for a long time.


----------



## Chastity (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.  Its only the first episode of this season so I'm giving it a chance.  I've loved Nip/Tuck from the beginning and its definitely going to be an interesting change from the previous seasons.  

I was like omfg, NOOO when New York walked on :/
I'm really hoping to like this season.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 31, 2007)

i stopped watching nip/tuck when they killed a dog. It got too out of hand at that point for me.


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 31, 2007)

i waited sooo long for nip/tuck to come back, but was a little dissapointed at the 1st episode. it wasnt that great,and amazingly non of the doctors got laid!!, but im giving this new season a chance. but dr christian troy (julian mcmahon) is so fuckin hot!!! i'd do him in a heatbeat!!


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 1, 2007)

i didnt love it. but i did like it. i think it will get better. and yep, Dr. Troy is orgasmic!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

Is it the season 4?


----------



## Chastity (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Is it the season 4?_

 
Nope, 5.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

It was very cute, it definently didn't seem _as_ dark as previous season premieres.

Dr. Troy's a bastard, and Tia Carrere as Misstress Dark Pain is the sex.


----------



## Tiya (Nov 5, 2007)

I LOVE Nip/Tuck! I'm so glad it finally started again. So bad of me to change my family's whole directTV channel package, just so I can have FX
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see how this season will turn out!


----------



## cami101 (Nov 6, 2007)

It seemed lighthearted. I never thought I'd use that word to describe Nip/Tuck!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 6, 2007)

ugh, i don't know how i feel about this stupid hearts n scalpels thing.  it looks dumb but i suppose i shall give it a chance


----------

